# Wolf Kubota



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2015)

Wolf Kubota​Wolf Kubota, located in West Michigan in Byron Center, is under new ownership and delivers a fresh and knowledgeable service team to assist you with diverse snow product lines and equipment. We carry the full line of Kubota products plus Boss, Kage, and Normand snow equipment.
Are you ready for the snow? Stop in or give us a call to see how we can help you.

www.wolfkubota.com
430 100th Street SW
Byron Center, MI 49315
616-877-0800​


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

[email protected];2040985 said:


> Wolf Kubota​Wolf Kubota, located in West Michigan in Byron Center, is under new ownership and delivers a fresh and knowledgeable service team to assist you with diverse snow product lines and equipment. We carry the full line of Kubota products plus Boss, Kage, and Normand snow equipment.
> Are you ready for the snow? Stop in or give us a call to see how we can help you.
> 
> www.wolfkubota.com
> ...


Who are the New Owners???


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Who are the old owners ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2040999 said:


> Who are the New Owners???





1olddogtwo;2041179 said:


> Who are the old owners ?


At the end of the day does it really matter


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2041189 said:


> But at the end of the day does it really matter


Maybe Oomkes knows the answers..???..

Yes it Matters...What else do we have to do


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2041189 said:


> At the end of the day does it really matter


It does to me.

It does to my competitors.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2041417 said:


> It does to me.
> 
> It does to my competitors.


The Plot Thickens...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;2041467 said:


> The Plot Thickens...


Plot? There is more to the story? I love Cliffhanger's

Still researching who shot JR.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok fellas, no need to ruin another thread...I'm sure he will answer if/when he is ready or wants to 

thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I agree......fellas.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

One of my old plow trucks is under new ownership today if anyone cares.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ne1;2041578 said:


> One of my old plow trucks is under new ownership today if anyone cares.


Mine too! Who is the new owner of your truck?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Some guy from northern Minnesota. He talked just like the guy from the movie Fargo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2015)

Wolf Kubota is now owned by Ryan Engen and DJ Vander Slik.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to plowsite


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

[email protected];2041630 said:


> Wolf Kubota is now owned by Ryan Engen and *DJ Vander Slik*.


I'll say it, cause I don't really care, but that is the problem.

I have all Ex Mark mowers, won't get none there though.

I loved renting Kubota skid steers and excavators, they rent white ones right across the street that work pretty well also though.

You do stock a lot of parts and I HAD to get one this year, hopefully next year I'll have better foresight in stocking my own parts.

The previous ownership had some issues with customers but we went there because it was convenient.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

[email protected];2040985 said:


> Wolf Kubota​Wolf Kubota, located in West Michigan in Byron Center, is under new ownership and delivers a fresh and knowledgeable service team to assist you with diverse snow product lines and equipment. We carry the full line of Kubota products plus Boss, Kage, and Normand snow equipment.
> Are you ready for the snow? Stop in or give us a call to see how we can help you.
> 
> www.wolfkubota.com
> ...


Welcome to Plowsite Greg! Great to see you guys as sponsors here! I'll see you out there next Tuesday when I bring another load of Normands out. :waving:

Guys if you didn't know, these guys at Wolf Kubota have been hitting it out of the park with Normand sales! They ordered a bunch for stock before winter, sold most of that, and have ordered more a few times since! These guys can get you Normands!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

[email protected];2041630 said:


> Wolf Kubota is now owned by Ryan Engen and DJ Vander Slik.


Greg, rumor on the playground is that the ownership has had some "adjustments" recently.

Any truth to this?


----------



## JohnOWolfKubota (Aug 3, 2015)

Good morning guys,
We are now owned 100% by the Engen family. Jim and Ryan Engen just sold an IT company that they owned here in GR so the timing was right to make Wolf Kubota a family owned company as well.(and at the time they were both technically unemployed!) We are excited to be moving forward with our new ownership. Ryan and DJ's partnership in the original purchase of this business was really a blessing. There were a lot of things that needed to change around here and they made sure we had the right tools, systems and processes to do so. Jim and Ryan have given us the ability to stock more inventory, more parts, add more staff and make our customer experience the best it can be. We wish DJ all the best with his future endeavors and there are absolutely no hard feelings moving forward. Please feel free to stop by our shop and check it out Mark. It would be our pleasure to help you and/or Bill.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds good Jon. How about another open house that everybody knows about? LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

extremepusher;2133119 said:


> Sounds good Jon. How about another open house that everybody knows about? LOL


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Thanks for the update John.

I'm not sure how else to ask these questions other than to just ask, so here goes.

I don't know you personally, so please don't take it that way, but how are we supposed to believe you? Reason being, initially when KWM was sold to Ryan and DJ, it was first told to "us" that DJ was 10% owner. Of course that got all of the larger contractors upset, so then the story changed to him being a silent partner. Or he had nothing to do with Wolf at all. Then when it was said and done, he was a full partner with an office at Wolf's location.

As for the elephant in the room, we (competitors) all know the reason DJ was initially involved was to purchase parts and equipment at wholesale pricing. We also know that after what DJ has done to the industry in our area, none of us were going to patronize a dealership owned partially or even as a silent partner, by DJ. And I fully realize you're not going to say it publicly, but I am quite certain the reason the Engens bought out DJ (if it is true) is because of the huge loss of business from commercial contractors such as myself because of DJ's involvement in Wolf. I am assuming he is still a customer, so of course you're not going to be negative towards him, so I am just giving my reasons and assumptions.

So how do we really know DJ has nothing to do with Wolf Kubota anymore?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Good question Mark and well asked.

Should be interesting answer.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Ryanengen (Oct 1, 2015)

Mark,

This is Ryan Engen. When we purchased Wolf Kubota last January I called many contractor in the area to tell them I had purchased the business with DJ. I was upfront and honest with all of them. If you look back in this post you will see that we also instructed our employees to be honest with people. For the record DJ was never a silent partner, never owned 10 percent, and never had an office at Wolf Kubota. I am not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect. I give you my word that DJ no longer owns any of Wolf Kubota. I own 70 percent and my Dad owns 30 percent. If you would like to see paperwork feel free to stop in anytime and I will show you. I can also give you numbers for our Kubota rep, Exmark rep, banker and lawyer who all have approved the deal. We would love to see you back at Wolf Kubota. If you have any questions feel free to call me anytime. Ryan


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ryanengen;2134307 said:


> Mark,
> 
> This is Ryan Engen. When we purchased Wolf Kubota last January I called many contractor in the area to tell them I had purchased the business with DJ. I was upfront and honest with all of them. If you look back in this post you will see that we also instructed our employees to be honest with people. For the record DJ was never a silent partner, never owned 10 percent, and never had an office at Wolf Kubota. I am not sure where you are getting your information but it is incorrect. I give you my word that DJ no longer owns any of Wolf Kubota. I own 70 percent and my Dad owns 30 percent. If you would like to see paperwork feel free to stop in anytime and I will show you. I can also give you numbers for our Kubota rep, Exmark rep, banker and lawyer who all have approved the deal. We would love to see you back at Wolf Kubota. If you have any questions feel free to call me anytime. Ryan


Thanks for replying Ryan, I appreciate the openness.

Regarding the ownership at the beginning, I didn't say or anyone from KWM\Wolf said those things, but it is what we were being told. Although, thinking aboot it, whoever was handling A\R did initially tell Amy that DJ had nothing to do with it. It doesn't really matter though, what's past is past.

No need to see any paperwork, I always take someone's word as truth until proven otherwise, and I don't believe that will be necessary or that it will be proven otherwise.

I hope Kaz is still around, he was definitely a good guy to have around. I'm sure we'll be seeing you.


----------

